# Extracting nicotine for use in "Spookyderm"



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 2, 2005)

Do any of you have any ideas for extracting nicotine from either the lozenges or patches? I figure the lozenges would be simplest, though it will not be an easy feat by any means.


----------



## Stu (Oct 2, 2005)

why do you need to extract it? just use the patches, nicotine has no site specific advantages


----------

